# Fructose Malabsorption and Overwhelming Anxiety



## J44 (May 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!Seems like a really friendly group of people here, so I look forward to chatting with you all.My first question regards fructose malabsorption, which plenty of people with IBS deal with. In my case, I know that my malabsorption is a by-product of IBS, rather than the cause.One symptom of fructose malabsorption is anxiety. I get this to an enormous degree if I eat pretty much any fruit. It's not always instant, but is definitely due to the fruit given that my daily diet hasn't changed for a very long time due to fear about adverse reactions. I re-introduce fruit very rarely just to see how I handle it.Anyway, my question is thiseople with fructose malabsorption as their primary disorder often face anxiety. Is it normal for those with IBS as their primary disorder, who also struggle to absorb fructose, to face the same symptom?My main motive for asking this is because I'm keen for some encouragement! I dislike the idea of never being able to eat fruit again, so if there are any of you who have shared my symptoms, and then found the fructose sensitivity and subsequent anxiety to dissipate once their general IBS has been cured, that would be terrific. Otherwise, I would just be curious to hear from those who can relate to my situation, just for comfort.Thanks very much! Good health to you all.PS - Almost forgot; I do actually still eat avocados. I notice that they don't digest that well, but I've ran out of food options so I keep them in because they are bearable. If I can't tolerate them that well because of polyols, I can handle that, but could the small amount of fructose still be causing a problem? I suffer from pretty chronic general anxiety and am wondering if they could be a culprit. I certainly feel very fatigued after eating them, but I'd love to keep them in because I am in the unfortunate position of having IBS but desperately needing to gain weight (male, 5"7, 110lbs). Thanks again!


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

I just recently found out that it's my anxiety more than anything that's causing my bowels to overreact. Mine doesn't have to do with fruit our any specific kind of food, as pretty much any time I eat, I would start to cramp and feel movement, knowing I had to go to the bathroom. That would continue around 10 times a day. Not diarrhea but not solid either.I would not give up fruit or anything drastic such as that. It's basically just giving in.I too have always been a rather "anxious" guy and now I'm putting the pieces together. I wrote this earlier in a different post but I took some Imodium to slow my system down a bit. Started with 1/2 as people said it can be overbearing. Did absolutely nothing. I continued feeling the rumble (this is after I went about 8 times during the day). So I took another. No improvement but the rumbling was greater and I had to use the bathroom again. Taken 1 1/2 and that did nothing and I had to use the bathroom AGAIN 15 minutes after that. I'm trying to calm myself and stomach down but once that nervous feeling comes it just cramps my stomach to the point of having to go. I took another Imodium and although it was still rumbling it slowly stopped it. Finally. It goes to show that anxiety can be more powerful than even Imodium. I didn't go at all the next day but - I had barely ANY anxious feelings in my stomach! The day after I went once in the morning and didn't go the rest of the day. That was quite a relief for me and my bowels. I couldn't hold it in for a day if I tried, so it did its job for those couple of days.I think you (and I) should see a doctor to discuss it and perhaps get something to target the anxiety head on.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

J44 said:


> Hi everyone!Seems like a really friendly group of people here, so I look forward to chatting with you all.My first question regards fructose malabsorption, which plenty of people with IBS deal with. In my case, I know that my malabsorption is a by-product of IBS, rather than the cause.One symptom of fructose malabsorption is anxiety. I get this to an enormous degree if I eat pretty much any fruit. It's not always instant, but is definitely due to the fruit given that my daily diet hasn't changed for a very long time due to fear about adverse reactions. I re-introduce fruit very rarely just to see how I handle it.Anyway, my question is thiseople with fructose malabsorption as their primary disorder often face anxiety. Is it normal for those with IBS as their primary disorder, who also struggle to absorb fructose, to face the same symptom?My main motive for asking this is because I'm keen for some encouragement! I dislike the idea of never being able to eat fruit again, so if there are any of you who have shared my symptoms, and then found the fructose sensitivity and subsequent anxiety to dissipate once their general IBS has been cured, that would be terrific. Otherwise, I would just be curious to hear from those who can relate to my situation, just for comfort.Thanks very much! Good health to you all.PS - Almost forgot; I do actually still eat avocados. I notice that they don't digest that well, but I've ran out of food options so I keep them in because they are bearable. If I can't tolerate them that well because of polyols, I can handle that, but could the small amount of fructose still be causing a problem? I suffer from pretty chronic general anxiety and am wondering if they could be a culprit. I certainly feel very fatigued after eating them, but I'd love to keep them in because I am in the unfortunate position of having IBS but desperately needing to gain weight (male, 5"7, 110lbs). Thanks again!


If you are seeing a specialist about fructose malabsorption, you need to change. Not all fruits are excluded, so there are plenty you can eat without any trouble. Also, anxiety is not a symptom of fructose malabsorption. I am going through the process of being diagnosed at present, so I am on the exclusion diet. I am under the care of a gastroenterologist and also a dietician. Most of what you are saying here is incorrect, so I am wondering who is telling you this. Avocados are safe to eat in moderation. You need to speak to a specialist in fructose malabsorption and learn which fruits and veg are OK. You will find that there are plenty you can eat. Linda


----------



## ikey0986 (Oct 16, 2012)

/


----------



## Klesk (Feb 12, 2013)

im slowly learning that anxiety is what IBS feed off of.

Over the past few years since mine has been full blown IBS-D my anxiety has gotten progressively worse. Sometimes those meditating videos on youtube really help.

One day when I have the will power I will seek help from a psychiatrist or something.

Its funny how much power your mind has over you.


----------



## ghfanhmk (Nov 12, 2012)

I too feel I have fructose malabsorption. I have been doing my best to follow the low fodmap diet. Sometimes, things still bother me which will cause anxiety, which then causes more IBS issues. I am not sure which came first, the IBS issues or the anxiety. Either way, they both suck!!

I'd like to find out more about the meditation videos that Klesk posted about.

I found out my vitamn D is low, so I recently started taking Vitamin D3 and I also purchased a light therapy light. Not sure if either one of those will help my IBS, but they seem to help me get the right amount of sleep, which helps with my IBS and anxiety.

Stomach issues are no fun and neither is anxiety. I wish I had a magic answer for you, but I haven't figured the magic answer out yet.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## ikey0986 (Oct 16, 2012)

I forgot to put, with regards to gaining weight, that I had a big problem with that also and what I did to bulk up was eat a TON of bland food like mainly rice, chicken, and oatmeal. I know these don't cause reactions for me and they helped me gain a few pounds. Also, add glucose to whatever your eating.


----------



## hopefloats (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello All on this thread regarding fructose malabsorption. After way too many years of suffering with IBS-like symptoms, being sick, loosing weight, and generally fearful of eating due to symptoms, I was finally diagnosed with Fructose Malabsorption, and SIBO (Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth). Even though testing for Lactose Intolorance was negative, I definately react strongly to dairy with lactose so I avoid it.

I follow the Low-FODMAP diet which is highly restrictive (for good reason) and am finally feeling better. Gastrointestinal pain, rumbling, gas, bloating, constant diarrhea, weight loss, fear of eating, and anxiety due to all of these are now a thing of the past. In my opinion, those symptoms cause anxiety. How could you not be anxious when that's the way of your life? I am not completely symptom free all the time, but it has been like night and day for me...in the very best way possible. And as you might have guessed...no more anxiety now that my diet is working for me not against me.

Following the Low-FODMAP diet can be tricky so I encourage anyone embarking on it to consult with a nutritionist who has been trained in it...this is more challenging if you are NOT in Australia where the food testing and experts are. The Boston area nutritionist I saw went to AU for training so I was lucky to find her. She is also training her peers here in the US which is great news.

You must use the last information out of AU that tells you which foods in each FODMAP category are low in FODMAPS or moderate in FODMAPS. Certainly, AVOID at all costs any items not on that list. Remember that serving size (typically small) makes a big difference. You can not overeat low FODMAP foods...or you will experience symptoms. Being on the diet is a learning experience that is necessary for a lifestyle change. In the end, it is all worth it to feel more normal and be healthier.

This isn't the diet in brief, but here are some of my favorite items that I am able to eat regularly, but in proper quantities:

strawberries, raspberries (red only), blueberries, small orange, small very ripe banana, grapes,cantaloupe, kiwi, pineaple, lemon,

green beans, corn, carrots, squash, white pototato, sweet potato, eggplant, spinach, zucchini, lettuce, green part only of spring onion, celery, red pepper, cucumber, olives, tomato, bok choy, bean sprouts, brown and white rice, GF oatmeal, corn pasta, rice pasta, quinoa pasta, quinoa, polenta.

Of course, all lean meats, fish, poultry, seafood, eggs. I avoid all processed meats and foods which may have unsafe ingredients in them. Avoid like the plague...garlic and onion. However you can flavor olive oil by heating it with peeled garlic cloves, then discard the cloves prior to using the oil in your food preparation. Use spices, herbs, lemon juice, ginger, chives, green onion- green part only, maple syrup, sucrose (table sugar), almonds, walnuts, pine nuts, and rice bread crumbs to flavor foods.

I am not able to eat any wheat, including spelt. I purchase the frozen UDI's Gluten-free White Sandwich bread which I keep in the freezer and pull out slice by slice as I need it. I'm not a fan of GF products, but this bread makes decent toast.

*Remember to CHECK ALL LABLES for offending ingredients which can trip you up and trigger symptoms.

*Remember to mesure. For example: 1/4 corn, 1/4 cup dry GF oatmeal, 1/2 cup squash or sweet potato, etc.

*Quantity makes a difference. It took me many months to figure out why I was still having symptoms when I didn't eat anything I wasn't supposed to....I was eating too large a serving of allowed foods! OOPS.

I hope this helps some of you. Best wishes and better health to everyone.


----------

